# Red-eared Slider filter



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

i was looking at getting a Red-eared Slider and i have a 55 gallon tank. Do you think a Rena XP1 would be big enogh? if not what do you recomend?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RallyNovaRon said:


> i was looking at getting a Red-eared Slider and i have a 55 gallon tank. Do you think a Rena XP1 would be big enogh? if not what do you recomend?


You could NEVER have enough filtration for Turtles. I had 3 diamond back Terps with 3 HOB filters and did water changes DAILY! Then again i did feed them in the tank instead of out like your supposed too.


----------

